# Ein Abschnitt umranden?



## StonedLover (11. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
Ich möchte einen Abschnitt ( <p> </p> ) umranden.
Mit welchem Befehl lässt sich das am besten umsetzen?
kann man in diesem Feld auch die Hintergrundfarbe ändern wenn ja wie?
MFG StonedLover


----------



## iBirne (11. Dezember 2010)

Mit CSS ist dies ganz einfach möglich. 

CSS-Code zur Umrandung:
border: 1px solid #000000;

Erklärung:
1px > Die Breite des Rahmens
solid > durchgängige Linie
#000000 > die Farbe der Linie in diesem Fall schwarz

CSS-Code zum Hintergrund:
background: #FFFFFF;


Die Farbwerte kannst du in Grafikprogrammen ablesen z.B. Photoshop oder Paint.net


----------



## SpiceLab (12. Dezember 2010)

Kleine Zugabe meinerseits zur halbfrühen Morgenstund', dir auch die weiteren verfügbaren CSS-Eigenschaften zur Rahmen- und Hintergrundformatierung näher zu bringen, die deutlich über die beiden oben genannten hinausgehen, und dem kreativen Kopf einen Pool an gestalterischen Möglichkeiten bereithalten  


Rahmen
Hintergrundfarben und -bilder
Farben definieren in HTML


----------

